# need a fork for ghisallo



## 808mhk (May 31, 2008)

Got a 2005 (56cm) Ghisallo
Looking to build an everyday riding/training bike
I'm 5'10" and 175

Recommendations for a fork?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

An Alpha Q GS30 is an awesome fork. Mine came in at 302 grams cut and with the insert glued. Its much stiffer than the Easton EC90 SLX it replaced.


----------

